# Club Nintendo, merchandise!



## Rover AC (Apr 28, 2012)

Calling all gamers! Hey everyone! Have you ever heard of Club Nintendo? Well if you haven't then you ought too!

* * *

Using a code inside game packaging you can sign up to the site and receive all sorts of Nintendo goodies to get your hands on!

AR cards Kid Icarus: Uprising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Animal Crossing merchandise












Wall stickers












And much more! Including Nintendo Points Cards! I'm a member myself and it is worth it to sign up! Tell me what you think by commenting below.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2012)

At the risk of starting something;
isn't this kinda useless, like they give you a pamphlet so wouldn't everyone know about this.

Also Nintendo forum.

/thread


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 28, 2012)

Unless you can somehow manage to get rewards from the JP Nintendo Club, none of them are really worth it. The platinum rewards aren't even really worth it. The hanafuda cards are the only worthwhile thing on the US Club, but the Japanese site has both general Nintendo hanafuda cards, and an Animal Crossing version.
Pretty much every other country other than Japan gets jipped when it comes to Club Nintendo. They have full games, soundtracks from classic games, and pretty much higher quality stuff than anywhere else.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Unless you can somehow manage to get rewards from the JP Nintendo Club, none of them are really worth it. The platinum rewards aren't even really worth it. The hanafuda cards are the only worthwhile thing on the US Club, but the Japanese site has both general Nintendo hanafuda cards, and an Animal Crossing version.
> Pretty much every other country other than Japan gets jipped when it comes to Club Nintendo. They have full games, soundtracks from classic games, and pretty much higher quality stuff than anywhere else.



I CAN GET JP REWARDS 'CAUSE I HAVE A DSI AND POKEMON WHITE JAP NINTENDO CARD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I CAN GET JP REWARDS 'CAUSE I HAVE A DSI AND POKEMON WHITE JAP NINTENDO CARD



Lucky. I really like the polo shirts they have on the JP Rewards, you can get these embroidered on





and they come in black, navy, red, yellow, green, light blue, pink and white. for 550 points.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2012)

imma get one


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 28, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Unless you can somehow manage to get rewards from the JP Nintendo Club, none of them are really worth it. The platinum rewards aren't even really worth it. The hanafuda cards are the only worthwhile thing on the US Club, but the Japanese site has both general Nintendo hanafuda cards, and an Animal Crossing version.
> Pretty much every other country other than Japan gets jipped when it comes to Club Nintendo. They have full games, soundtracks from classic games, and pretty much higher quality stuff than anywhere else.


Didn't NOE recently give 3D Classics: Kid Icarus for free and do the Mario 3DS giveaways? Not to mention you could get some special edition handhelds if I recall correctly. Much cooler than some dumb cards. NOA sucks, very little worthwhile rewards. I like the posters, the 3DS Game Case has come in handy, and all the G&W stuff brought me 20 minutes of fun all together. wee.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 28, 2012)

Tom said:


> Didn't NOE recently give 3D Classics: Kid Icarus for free and do the Mario 3DS giveaways? Not to mention you could get some special edition handhelds if I recall correctly. Much cooler than some dumb cards. NOA sucks, very little worthwhile rewards. I like the posters, the 3DS Game Case has come in handy, and all the G&W stuff brought me 20 minutes of fun all together. wee.



I think they did. I'm not really sure since I don't pay much attention to Club Nintendo. If NOA would do something like that it'd be nice.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah Australia had free special 3DS's to give away if you bought 2 registered Nintendo games for the 3DS


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 29, 2012)

Since we're on the subject of Club Nintendo, I would like Nintendo of Japan to send the golden Nunchuck to Club Nintendo of Europe and Club Nintendo of America as I have a new and sealed version of the Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword Gold Bundle and it would look AMAZING sitting next to the game box.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 29, 2012)

I checked out other Club Nintendo (Japan and Europe) rewards and I have to say, the Nintendo of America kinda feels like we're jipped on some of the cooler prizes. All we really have are posters and random assortments of things I wouldn't use. I really want the animal crossing bag from the Nintendo of Europe  prizes.


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah, the UK isn't as privileged.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 29, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Yeah, the UK isn't as privileged.


The UK gets badass special editions of games. >.> Don't give me that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 29, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I checked out other Club Nintendo (Japan and Europe) rewards and I have to say, the Nintendo of America kinda feels like we're jipped on some of the cooler prizes. All we really have are posters and random assortments of things I wouldn't use. I really want the animal crossing bag from the Nintendo of Europe  prizes.



No, I'm pretty sure deep down Nintendo of America hates us for something. Why else would they give us silly little children's folders, shoestrings, and a pack of colored pencils? 

@BB: A million times that.


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Yeah, the UK isn't as privileged.



@BB: Yeah i agree

Japan > Europe > US


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 30, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I checked out other Club Nintendo (Japan and Europe) rewards and I have to say, the Nintendo of America kinda feels like we're jipped on some of the cooler prizes. All we really have are posters and random assortments of things I wouldn't use. I really want the animal crossing bag from the Nintendo of Europe  prizes.







or





Again, Japan has way better rewards. =/


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah it's cute; da best


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 1, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> The UK gets badass special editions of games. >.> Don't give me that.


I completely agree and just to go off the topic, I have recently found out that within the 12.000 copies of the Sonic Generations Collector's Edition that were just released in the PAL regions, there were only 500 fully english versions released for the United Kingdom alone.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 1, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either, I want them both!


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 1, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Either, I want them both!


I would much rather have my Sonic Generations Collector's Edition.


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH GOD NOA PLEASE GIVE ME THIS


----------



## Kaiaa (May 1, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I would much rather have my Sonic Generations Collector's Edition.



Now if NOA had that, I would get it too!


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2012)

Justin said:


> OH GOD NOA PLEASE GIVE ME THIS



I actually prefer the first one haha


----------



## redhairedking (May 7, 2012)

That blue bag looks great! I would definitely spend my coins on it if I could


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

we dont even have the bag in Australia...
yay


----------



## Kaiaa (May 8, 2012)

All the good stuff is in Japan; even compared to NA, Europe has much better stuff than ours. I would like the Club Nintendo companies to supply the same prizes. It would make me more apt to buy something. I'm sitting on so many coins and I don't want anything!


----------



## Jake (May 8, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> All the good stuff is in Japan; even compared to NA, Europe has much better stuff than ours. I would like the Club Nintendo companies to supply the same prizes. It would make me more apt to buy something. I'm sitting on so many coins and I don't want anything!



this, ive never bought anything on club nintendo


----------



## Kaiaa (May 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> this, ive never bought anything on club nintendo



I only buy for other people whether it be for TBT competitions I hold or for my friends. I think I have only ever bought one thing for myself and that was a 500 coin star bag. Now I'm back up to around 600 or so coins.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 8, 2012)

?


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I only buy for other people whether it be for TBT competitions I hold or for my friends. I think I have only ever bought one thing for myself and that was a 500 coin star bag. Now I'm back up to around 600 or so coins.


the only thing i've ever gotten was the free OoT soundtrack


----------



## Kaiaa (May 9, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> ?



Yes, thats the one. Only thing worth buying on the site in my opinion.


----------



## redhairedking (May 9, 2012)

I dropped 1200 coins over the Summer on the reissue of the Ball Game&Watch. It is a cool thing to have, I guess. I also got a box of Mario buttons in December for my Platinum membership last year. I also got that free OoT 3DS soundtrack.


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

we dont even have the platinum member ship and all those in Australia..


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 10, 2012)

Got an email couple weeks ago saying my points were going to expire so I went on club nintendo did some surveys and I've decided  I'm going to pick up  the Mario folding fan.


----------



## redhairedking (May 10, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> we dont even have the platinum member ship and all those in Australia..



That really sucks....


----------



## Phil (May 11, 2012)

I ordered the blooper fan, and the mario fan a few days ago. 
Sadly we don't get rewards like the ones Japan, and the UK get.


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Got an email couple weeks ago saying my points were going to expire so I went on club nintendo did some surveys and I've decided  I'm going to pick up  the Mario folding fan.


points expire?!!


redhairedking said:


> That really sucks....


yes, it does


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> points expire?!!
> 
> yes, it does


 Yes June 30th every year.


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2012)

:\

i've never used mine and they haven't expired...


----------



## JabuJabule (May 11, 2012)

They expire every...two years?

I got the Starman bag, the 25th Anniversary Zelda posters, and I think another thing. I got the Platinum prize in 2010. The Mario figurine!


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2012)

I've had mine for over 2 years, and i havent had them expire...


----------



## Justin (May 12, 2012)

Coins do expire after 3 years on the North America Club Nintendo. For example if you earned 60 coins between July 1st, 2009 and June 30th, 2010 then those coins would expire this coming July 1st, 2012. I think...


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

So they only expire in NA?


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

I only signed up for Club Nintendo because it came up when I updated my 3DS, and the eShop said something about it. How do you earn coins? sorry.


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

you buy games, look for the club nintendo brochure/leaflet thing, go to Club Nintendo, register the code --> coins


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

Ah thanks for that, looks like I'll be registering my games when I get the chance!


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

no worries, they're usually nintendo only games. so yeah


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2012)

Justin said:


> Coins do expire after 3 years on the North America Club Nintendo. For example if you earned 60 coins between July 1st, 2009 and June 30th, 2010 then those coins would expire this coming July 1st, 2012. I think...


 could've sworn it was every year... I'll ask Tyeforce he'll know.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 12, 2012)

From the Club Nintendo of Americas website 
"Coin Expiration: Please note that unredeemed Coins expire after 2 Club Nintendo years (July 1 - June 30)."


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

I'll have to perve on the australian site, where abouts did you find that?


----------



## Kaiaa (May 12, 2012)

I signed in, clicked on my "Account and Coins" then on my "Coin Status"

I'd link it but you wouldn't be able to see it from my account. I'm sure I can find it without signing in but that was just the easiest way for me.


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2012)

AHH GOLDEN NUNCHUK FOR AUSTRALIA WHOOOOOP

"Current Stars Balance: 4650 
Stars expiring at the end of May 2012: 0"


so does that mean none of my points will expire?

"23/07/2009
Product Registration"
that was when i registered my first product, and no points have expired...

----------
Wii remote stand in Japan: 150 coins
Wii remote stand in the UA: 300 coins
Wii remote stand in australia : 1,000 coins LOL!


----------



## Kaiaa (May 13, 2012)

Looks like none of your stars are expiring. If you've ever bought anything at all, you use up your oldest stars/coins first.


----------



## redhairedking (May 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> AHH GOLDEN NUNCHUK FOR AUSTRALIA WHOOOOOP
> 
> "Current Stars Balance: 4650
> Stars expiring at the end of May 2012: 0"
> ...


Damn, everyone outside of Japan get ripped off, especially Australia


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2012)

Clearly, australia sucks


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2012)

Screw you, Japan. >.>


----------



## Rover AC (May 19, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Screw you, Japan. >.>


Seriously!? Japan get (what looks like) the Kid Icarus sound track?! Mind you, the UK gets the K.K Slider album.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Seriously!? Japan get (what looks like) the Kid Icarus sound track?! Mind you, the UK gets the K.K Slider album.


Have you _heard_ the Kid Icarus soundtrack? o.o I have all of the K.K. Slider songs, ripped, so I know I'm not missing a whole lot, but the Kid Icarus soundtrack would be awesome to have.


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

that is seriously...

*dead*


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2012)

Since we have a thread here now for Club Nintendo I might as well mention that I just bought the 3DS game case. https://club.nintendo.com/rewards-details/a/24002.do I still have 1040 coins left after buying the case. Do I buy too many Nintendo products? Perhaps.

Also, they just added a Mario hat pouch thingy. https://club.nintendo.com/rewards-details/a/28010.do


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2012)

Australia has le Mario and le Luigi pouch already.

How many CN products have you bought?


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Australia has le Mario and le Luigi pouch already.
> 
> How many CN products have you bought?



This is the first product that I actually purchased. I've gotten some AR cards, a Wii Fit bag and the Zelda OoT Soundtrack for free in the past for registering some products but this was the first one I spent actual coins on. So I guess it's not that crazy that I had like 1200 coins. Regardless I buy way too many Nintendo products. And it's only going to get worse with the Wii U and all the 3DS games this year.


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2012)

Oh ja me only buy le OoT free soundtrack.
I have 4700 coins and spent none


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Oh ja me only buy le OoT free soundtrack.
> I have 4700 coins and spent none



Yeah but the value of coins are different. We get 50 coins for both surveys on a 3DS game and our Mario pouch is 450 coins. Yours is 1300. So clearly ours are worth more.


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2012)

i get like 50 points, too :\


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> i get like 50 points, too :\



You're telling me that you've registered 94 games since 2008?


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2012)

lol no.

idk maybe it's 150...


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 22, 2012)

I stopped purchasing things from Nintendo of Europe's Stars Catalogue quite a long time ago due to them deciding to start making the stars expire after a while and I found that I could never save up for the Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess Gold Statue.

I remember that they never expired the stars when I first joined the website and because of that I had collected nearly 12.000 stars which put me incredibly close to getting that statue that I mentioned previously in this reply.

I have decided that ever since they started expiring stars, I eventually became less and less interested in registering my games unless it was a really good item such as the Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D Soundtrack...


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2012)

Australia's rewards suck, but our points no expire


----------



## Ehingen Guy (May 28, 2012)

Since joining Club Nintendo, I got the following awards:

- OoT/MQ disc for Gamecube
- Mario Game Rack
- Animal Crossing Baseball Cap
- Animal Crossing CD
- Paper Mario Keychain
- OoT 3D OST
- Xenoblade Chronicles OST
- Legend of Zelda Towel


----------



## Choco (Jun 3, 2012)

*Here's my Nintendo stuff! 







(Scale: The big Mario is 15 cm tall!)*


----------



## Phil (Jun 4, 2012)

Currently waiting for the arrival of my Mario Pouch. 
Hopefully they release a Luigi Pouch later.


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 13, 2012)

These are japanese rewards









I don't care if i have nothing to do with these two rewards, I'd still get em


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah because the Japanese get the best.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 16, 2012)

i got a sonic the werehog action figure today


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 17, 2012)

Now those are rewards. The crap everyone outside of Japan gets is just pathetic.
I don't imagine it being too difficult to ship those rewards to other countries to offer as their CN rewards, but it's Nintendo and they'll favor their home country regardless.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 18, 2012)

I love Mario, but I don't have any merchandise. Maybe if I see something that is really cool, I will buy it.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 18, 2012)

I have coins but I don't know what do buy, everything looks useless. 'Cept the Zelda posters, but I don't have enough coins... ugh my cousin said he'll get me MK7, and I'm gonna buy AC3DS and maybe harvest moon: a new beginning, so I could rack up points that way...


----------



## Sora (Feb 5, 2013)

Digging up this disscussion from the grave!

Today I went to nintendo.com and checked out club nintendo. I was accidentily in the EU section when I saw... they get way more useful stuff then us in the NA! They can get a Nintendo Point card while we get a Peach drawing board. NOT COOL Nintendo.


----------



## SodaDog (Feb 5, 2013)

UGH!!!!!

i tried to go on my club nintendo account and register my product....
I have to go through parental controls which are stupid and pointless. i sent the email FOUR TIMES AND NOTHING!
how stupid.

Oh, my rewards are stroed in a cabinet somewhrere...


----------



## KlopiTackle (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm saving up my nintendo stars, I have 3350 and since registering I have received 11050 stars..which is A LOT!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 5, 2013)

Sora said:


> NOT COOL Nintendo.



It isn't all of Nintendo that decides what's on the reward system, it's the individual Nintendo company for that region.


----------



## Sora (Feb 5, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> It isn't all of Nintendo that decides what's on the reward system, it's the individual Nintendo company for that region.



NOT COOL NA NINTENDO! There lol. I understand its the individual reason, but It upsets me my region doesn't even try. They almost never update the cataloge. I've only seen them remove things.


----------



## Justin (Feb 5, 2013)

Sora said:


> NOT COOL NA NINTENDO! There lol. I understand its the individual reason, but It upsets me my region doesn't even try. They almost never update the cataloge. I've only seen them remove things.



They've been adding like 4 new digital games every month. Could be worse.


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2013)

Could have Australia's Club Nintendo Rewards so plz shut up


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 6, 2013)

As lame as some of the rewards are, at least we get some.


----------



## Micah (Feb 6, 2013)

I've downloaded 10 games so far. I'd say that's a pretty good deal.


----------

